# Doing the SNOW DANCE!!!!!!



## amvega (Feb 8, 2006)

National weather service calling for 2" to 4" of the white stuff. Could get 5" to 9" if it doesn't mix with sleet. I'm praying for all snow. Need the $$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

You can dance all you want so long as I don't get anymore of the white stuff here in Buffalo. I'm sick of snow and want spring.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Stroudsburg,Pa.--2-4 inches
may mix with sleet into Monday.Accumulations of 3-6 if sleet does not mix in.


----------



## amvega (Feb 8, 2006)

nms0219;377066 said:


> You can dance all you want so long as I don't get anymore of the white stuff here in Buffalo. I'm sick of snow and want spring.


This will be only the second time we get to drop the plow in Central PA.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*The cash register is open-Fill-er up please!!!*

payup payup Snow update for the Poconos is now 4-7.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I just saw on NWS 3-7 for Nassau Co. Long Island, accuweather still says mix 1-2. Who the hell knows? A few more before spring would be good. Outta nowwhere if we get more than a few inches here


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

xysport prsport I'm dancin' fo da snow prsport xysport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NOAA's saying 3-5" here in Northern, NJ...sure hope it comes!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

wont mount the plow back in till i see ground covered i learned my lesson already


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

*Joining in the snow dance*

My truck doesn't need to try and plow any more ice. That shtuff was horrible, I was thinking about dumping some "Everclear" in my gas tank just to reward my truck for making it through. LOL Amvega, what area are you in? send me a PM


----------



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

Im ready for spring cleanups, have 5 large hardscape jobs to start it figures dont snow all freaken winter but what are you going to do


----------



## amvega (Feb 8, 2006)

RICHIE K;377425 said:


> Im ready for spring cleanups, have 5 large hardscape jobs to start it figures dont snow all freaken winter but what are you going to do


I here ya. We have a football field to sod first thing in the spring so they can play on this fall. It'll prabably snow up to May, with the way this winter is going. Oh well, gotta love the easy moneypayup payup


----------



## phofmann (Feb 15, 2007)

*Wooooooooohoooooooooooo*

purplebou :bluebounc :redbounce 
4 to 6 here in DC!!!!


----------

